# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Poezi per qefin tim

## fara

DUA FACEBOOK

Babi ka facebook
mami poashtu,
gjysherite nuk jane struk
ne FB jane aktivizu.

Njeri pas tjetrit ulen
mbremjeve sidomos,
mua shpesh me vjen
se cdo njeri si femi loz.

Bejne shoqeri te re
like, tag..... kesisoj kane fjalorine,
I shoh me humor e hare
ndodhin mes nesh shpalosin.

Por me mua jane te rrept
thone; S'bene te kesh Facebook!
Ata te luajne kane te drejt!
Por loja eshte per femi sa di une?

FACEBOOK ka rreziqe
aty s'ka fare kontroll,
njerzite mund te bejne pislleqe
nise mami ;tjerr holle!

Por kur te mbaroje Alfabetin
veres do ushtroje lexim,
do luftoje FB ta kem te vetin
c'do te ndodh do shohim.

Mezi pres FB te bej
te jem me boten barabar,
se rrezik ka edhe ne rruge
por une prape vetem dal.

Por do pranoje cdo kusht
mami qe do te me kerkoj,
deshiren patjeter t'ja permbush
eshte engjell qe do me mbroj.

----------


## fara

SHOQE SHOQE

Shoqe shoqe
kallamoqe,
trupholle e flokegjate
e brishte embelgjak.

Tani je shtalbe
eremire si gjalpe,
familja dashuri te fal
e ti rritu ngadal.

Si sfungjer thithe
te mirat qe nje dite,
t'i vesh ne pune
te behesh me e mire se une.

I thote gjyshja kranare
qe eshte si dritare,
kur hape gojen derdhe
gjevahire qe mbesa mbledhe.

Fjalet;shoqe shoqe
kallamoqe
gjyshja vete ka shpik
mi thote me perkedheli cdo dite.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Fara,kur shkruan nje poezi ne forum,s'eshte me per qejfin tend,por edhe tonin.prandaj perpiqu t'i lidhesh me bukur vargjet. Sepse po nuk na pelqyen poezite,s'vijme me te pa as trikot.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## PINK

Naltmadhnia, s'ti jep te dyja thuaji ; edhe te thurresh triko, e te thurresh vargje. Keshtu moj shoqe kallamoqe!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> Naltmadhnia, s'ti jep te dyja thuaji ; edhe te thurresh triko, e te thurresh vargje. Keshtu moj shoqe *kallamoqe*!


ahaha sa kam qeshur thashe nga i erdhi frymezimi pink per kete fjale lol

----------


## irfancana

> SHOQE SHOQE
> 
> Shoqe shoqe
> kallamoqe,
> trupholle e flokegjate
> e brishte embelgjak.
> 
> Tani je shtalbe
> eremire si gjalpe,
> ...



xxx  xxxx  xxx 
  Poezia e lartëcituar nga poetja e talentuar Fahrije  Pallqa,shihet se reflekton tërë dashuri të përkujtimit të jetës së dikurshme e që nuk harrohet dot në mjediset tona rurale.Gjuhë e figurshme dhe  plot talent humori qëndeshim këtu,kompletojnë idenë e tekstit poetik,shënon parasëgjithash një tabllo e lojërave të së kaluarës,si një pasqyrë imagjinative ,e stolisur mjeshtrisht me tone të lehta që e bëjnë edhe më të dashur gjatë leximit.

----------


## fara

SHOQERIA E EREMIRES

Vogelushja Eremira nje dite
mori nje flete vizatimi,
i beri lutje ne familje cdo njerit
te tregoj aftesi pikturimi.

Vete beri nje pikture
ta quaj keshtu i pelqeu,
edhe pse s'i doli bukur
dhe inati pakez e nxehu.

Kur u mbush fleta
me kafshe, lule, gjera te mira,
vogellushja foli; Tungjatjeta!
Jam mikja juaj Eremira!

Filloi me ta te flase
t'ju tregoje c'po i ndodh,
kinse pergjigjet vinin pas
kunderpergjigjej shpejt me hov.

Por j'u merzite kjo situate
miqte qe tani me kishin emer,
i donte afer kjo zemer e flakte
mendoj; do bej magji patjeter!

Fjalet magjike qe mbante ne mend
i tha me shpejtesi pastaj ja nisi;
Ti do veshesh kete, ti atje ke vend
tregoi planin qe prekte pafundesi.

Per cdo njerin dicka u hodhe
por realizimin kote e priti,
nga riperseritja u lodhe
s'e fjala asgje ne drite nuk qiti.

Ne filma ka fantazi
nje dite mami i tregoje,
por unike kjo shoqeri
Eremira me tej prane i deshiroje.

.

----------


## fara

> Fara,kur shkruan nje poezi ne forum,s'eshte me per qejfin tend,por edhe tonin.prandaj perpiqu t'i lidhesh me bukur vargjet. Sepse po nuk na pelqyen poezite,s'vijme me te pa as trikot.


PERSHENDETJE MI CORASON!
Deri tani jam munduar t'u pelqej te tjereve po keto per qefin tim do ti bej ,te lehta argetuese,per femi te vegjel, e do perpiqem  sa te mundem ti lidhe  mire .
Trikot jane tjeter gje ,qef tjeter ,por nese ke shkuar deri tani , do te kesh kureshtje ti shikosh prape ,besoj.

----------


## fara

> Naltmadhnia, s'ti jep te dyja thuaji ; edhe te thurresh triko, e te thurresh vargje. Keshtu moj shoqe kallamoqe!


PERSHENDETJE PINK!
 Une kam merak te dyja t'i thurre.........e kjo kallamoqe .........ne fjalor ish kallamboq por une e bera per qefin tim si i themi ne kallamoqe.
Edhe ish nje grua qe thoshte keto fjale ne rrethin tim.

----------


## fara

> xxx  xxxx  xxx 
>   Poezia e lartëcituar nga poetja e talentuar Fahrije  Pallqa,shihet se reflekton tërë dashuri të përkujtimit të jetës së dikurshme e që nuk harrohet dot në mjediset tona rurale.Gjuhë e figurshme dhe  plot talent humori qëndeshim këtu,kompletojnë idenë e tekstit poetik,shënon parasëgjithash një tabllo e lojërave të së kaluarës,si një pasqyrë imagjinative ,e stolisur mjeshtrisht me tone të lehta që e bëjnë edhe më të dashur gjatë leximit.


P

Pershendetje i nderuar  dhefaleminderit shume .

----------


## fara

DUKE SHIKUAR

Sot mami beri pite
edhe une ne sofer uliur,
shikoj edhe pse me mire do ishte
duar ne brume ti kem futur.

Nise mami ndane kuleq
i rrotullon, i ngjesh,
toptha te lemuar me kerthize veq
bene,une habitem ajo qesh.

Me jep ehde mua nje cope
brume e pakez miell,
Tani me duar bej hop!
demonstroj; ja keshtu brumin e sjell!

Por veq loza me top brumi
se s'me doli gje mua,
dhe mami tha s'fundmi
do ushtrojme pape; Si thua?

Ne fund si cdo here
nje kulaq per mua ka mbet,
e vura mbi shporet
une vete e kam pjek.

Ne kulm nxehtesia
pakez u fry dhe me fluska,
ngjyre kafe u mbush teresia
te kethej ne anen tjeter, u nguta.

Mami gjyshes i thote;
Ne bote njihen si tortila meksikane.
Po ne i bejme nje jete e mot
pyet gjyshja; pse nuk jane shqiptare?

I kane be me shume reklame
Thote mami me humor.
Ne kur bejme pite i hame
dhe zakonisht jane bosh.

Por ne fakt gjyshja shpejt
kulaqin e pjekur e ka lyer
me gjalpe derisa ish nxehte,
mua kjo me ka pelqyer.

Erdhi koha pite per te ngrene
si zakonisht pranveres me spinaq,
hengra pjesen qe ma kane dhene
besoj e dini me se jam kenaq.

----------


## fara

LOLA KACURRELA

Floket kacurrela
ka vogeliushja Lola,
jo te holle si tela
por te shendosha si molla.

Perplote gersheta
koka mbushur me stoli,
cdo njera ka fije te veta
bashke bejne nje flokenaje zi.

Shpesh ngreh gishtat
ne dore ve nje gershete,
dhe varet nga situatat
e sjell me vrull a lehte.

Kur vrapon ne shi
apo duke vallezuar,
duken si e pabindura ushtri
te c'orientuar.

Cdo gershete kercen
per deshire te vete,
mes vete ndeshen
por njera tjetren se vret.

Lola kacurrela
cdo kush ja do ondet,
e embel si karamela
I ben me krenari hopet.

----------


## fara

PLANETI TOKA

Planeti jone qe eshte toka
shpesh i dhembe koka,
ka edhe grip e kolle
se cdo gje mbi te u holle.

Gjerat qe i bejne keq
ajo s'ka gjymtyre demin ta ndreq,
as goje te komunikoje e flase
keqeberersit t'i bertase.

T'i thote me ze te forte;
Me godite rende mua porte!
Nga merr cdo gje qe fute ne goje,
ti ne vend kujdesit ,bene loje.

Toka eshte prone ,begati,
me te cilen njerzite mes vete bejne tregti,
po ajo vete sa eshte, kurre,
me te bemat e saja s' u mburr.

Keshtu qe duhet cdo cep te saj
dore e njeriut me dashuri ta mbaj,
paster ,bukur plote hijeshi
t'i tregoj tokes se vleren ja di.

----------


## fara

U MBYLL ABETARJA

Mbushur klasa me hare
erdhi e fundit shkronje,
nga e dashura Abetare
qe shpirtrat e femijeve i begatoj.

Tani ne dore lerma
librin, gazeten, revisten pa frike,
se tridhjete e gjashte germa
I mbledhe njera s'me ik.

Ka ndodh qe kam ngec!
thote nje nxenes tjeter
po cdo gje do te ndreq
dolen flalet opitimiste ne eter.

Njeri nisi u pertyp
s'i dilte fjala nga goja,
ndjenje e fajit e shtyp
se me shume i pelqente loja.

E embel kjo bisede
tani sy te vegjel endrimtare,
posedojne nje arme me te cilen jete
do jene gjithmone fitmtar.

E mesuesja nuk nderhyne
sheh rezultatin i qesh fytyra,
se nxenesit dijes ja mesyne
u mbyll Abetarja, celi bota me ngjyra.

----------


## fara

GJYSHI I ZHDUKUR


Rruges me shoqen ecem
flisnim me kenaqesi,
papritur ne gjyshin e saj ndeshem
u pershendeten,ai  te dyjat na qafi.

Ajo per dore e kapi
gjyshi doren tjeter mua ma zgjati,
temen e dashur hapi
nga nje embelsire do te merrni?

Po.....po te dyja thame
na la ne te bejme porosi,
ne lagje kur u ndame
ajo me gjyshin,une vetem ne shtepi.

Pse une s'kam gjysh?
Qe kur hyra pyetje bera hapur
cdo njeri ne familje u ndrydh
gjyshja fillin  me kujdes ka kapur.

Xhan i gjyshes ulu prane
para  lindjes tende ti e di,
kishim lufte shume njerez u vrane
kish nga ata qe gjurma u  humbi.

Te vdekur e te roberuar
termi qe perdoret eshte i zhdukur,
armikut  vrasja si ka mjaftuar
jo..... barbarin kjo se ka tundur!

Por ti kishe nje gjysh
shpirt mire dhe bujar,
ty vogelushe dashuri prush
kish me te dhene, kish me te fal.

.

----------


## fara

TE BUKURA GOCA

Te bukura goca ,
bretkoca;
e kerkoni gjetk -
... nje bretk ?

Po se gjetet askund ,
nje u'a gjej une;
Dini eshte cun -
imitim ka pune.

Te ndenjurat ne toke
duar ,kembe tok;
kerce andej, ketej ,
guak... guak di te rrefej.

Eshte identik,
me nxjerre gaz frenetik;
sepse eshte perfekt -
si nje brekt.

Nga origjinali me i bukur,
se ka floke me frizure;
keshtu qe bretkoca -
mjaftueshem u perpoqa.

Prano shpallje,
bretkoce e vogel e madhe;
JU per te jeni simpatik
keshtu qe bejeni Dinin mik.

8 6 2012

----------


## irfancana

> TE BUKURA GOCA
> 
> Te bukura goca ,
> bretkoca;
> e kerkoni gjetk -
> ... nje bretk ?
> 
> Po se gjetet askund ,
> nje u'a gjej une;
> ...


Poezia e frymëzimit të bujshëm e të lehtë humoristiko-komiko-satirik.Kësi diamante poezish,rrall ndeshim në letërsinënë tonë.I lumtë autores për këtë risi poezie dhe paç suksese edhe më shumë në t'ardhme.

----------


## fara

GEZUAR ARBESA



Vogelushja Arbesa,
S'ka mundesi te jete mbretresha;
... E botes qe na rrethon -
Por prape frone posedon.

Se zemra e nenes,
Shandan zjarre venes;
Qe nga lindja e pastaj -
Me nxehtesi e drite do ta mbaj.

Lule Qershori Arbesa,
Rruga e jetes ka kethesa;
Si qielli kur bie shi -
Babi do t'i fal dashuri.

Nje dhemb i dal,
Hap i bere, e thena fjale,
Nje gjest qe i bejne syte -
Prinderite lumturia i mbyt.

Sot urime pret,
Se mbushi dy vite jete,
Them; fati me nektare mbushur krah!
Nga universi te vije te ti Arbesa.

----------


## letaa

shum te mira, tlumte

----------


## fara

Faleminderit shume LETA  te pershendes.

DINI DO DHUROJ GJAK

Dini mendohet pak,
Nga lajmi i degjuar;
Ku dhurohet gjak?
Pyetja ka parashtruar.

Ne pazar, a rruge,
Do gjak dikush pyet ?
Pastaj gjaku nen lekure,
Me thuaj me cka dhe si mirret?

Shikoj syrin zhbirues,
Do te bej pyetje ende;
Kush mund te jete dhurues ?
Sa eshte sasia ... ? Pret pergjegje.

Xhan i mire, i bukur,
Qofte ngrohtesi verore, a vjeshte,
Femer a mashkull,
Mjafton deshire te kete.

Ka procedure , rregulle,
Si kryhet kjo pune;
Cilesohet fisnik ,shembull -
Dhuruesi lavderime merr pafund.

Njeriut te semure,
Kush derdhe gjak ne aksident;
Gjak i druhet prure -
Ne trup e zemer shpejt.

Po gjyshja kur ishte e semure,
Gjak pse si keni dhene ?
Fytyra mbuluar me nur,
Pak ngusht me ka zene.

Eja, shpirt i bute!
Doren doren ledhaton;
Gjak si duhet cdo kujt -
Kete gje mjeku percakton.

Kur te rritem te premtoj,
Do te jem dhurues gjaku;
Dikujt jeten tia shpetoj -
deshiren nga shpirti jashte e flaku.

----------

